# Phrag. Inca Fire - Andean Fire X besseae a



## ORG (Feb 27, 2007)

The cross between _Phrag _Andean Fire and _Phrag. besseae_, _*Phrag*_*. Inca Fire* produce really attractive coloured and shaped flowers. Here some examples which I found today in the Greenhouse of a friend.






















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! That's red!!! 

Very nice, Olaf. You have talented friends.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful group of plants, Olaf!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 27, 2007)

they are beautiful...back crossing seems to intensify the color


----------



## toddybear (Feb 27, 2007)

Impressive display of very healthy-looking plants! I have Andean Fire but it just keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## John M (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic colour! Wow!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2007)

So, this is basically Phrag Jason Fisher using lindlyanum instead of sargintianum (which are closely related).

Hopefully some of these will be for sale at the orchid show in Dresden in a few weeks!

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids!!!


----------



## ORG (Feb 28, 2007)

Dear Kyle,
when they are in flower furthermore, then Franz will bring plants there for sale. The coming weekend some of these plants in flower were for sale in the exhibition in Karlsruhe.
Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 28, 2007)

love that color..a very rich red


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2007)

ORG said:


> Dear Kyle,
> when they are in flower furthermore, then Franz will bring plants there for sale. The coming weekend some of these plants in flower were for sale in the exhibition in Karlsruhe.
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



I am looking forward to the show. I got my import permit in the mail yesturday. I can bring in hybrids, no species. I hope Franz has some neat plants/hybrids!

Kyle


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh that colour is amazing


----------

